# Let's see your HIT LIST!!!



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

Let's see the traimcam pic of the deer you are hoping to get a chance at Saturday morning!!! Aim small, miss small boys!!! Here is one that I will be looking for...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The deer will come, when the pigs are gone.:biggrin: Pork it'swhat for dinner.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Good one Texas B! Didn't put up any cameras, but i know there are a few nice ones and plenty of pigs lurking... Let's just hope they show boys!!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have no idea whats on my new lease, only been there once so far, good luck on that fine buck.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have not checked my camera's yet this year. I will on Friday, but I am hoping he made it and is still around.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Here's 3 from my Brazoria county lease's I'll be hoping to stick the 17pt freak with a drop tine but the double brow 12 pt will get a one way ticket to the cooler if he steps out first. The last one is at my wife and kids lease hopefully she'll get a crack at him during gun season.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

The ranch I hunt (1600 acres +_) in El Indio has 4 1/2 miles of irrigation canal as it's eastern border. The other side of the canal is the Cage Ranch (30,000 acres +-) Deer and hogs have traveled freely across the canal and between the 2 ranches until this year. The Cage high fenced the entire 4 1/2 miles of their side of the canal. 

We're really not sure what that's going to do other than change travel patterns. We have seen some nice bucks this summer, but its a wait and see year for us on the deer. 

This guy though? He is definitely on the hit list with either stick and string or powder and lead... He's not hard to pick out from the pack.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

That is one big pig!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

*east texas*

Here is mine in east texas. Not a good picture but I hope to get a better one Saturday moring.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> Here is mine in east texas. Not a good picture but I hope to get a better one Saturday moring.


Watch out for the at&t camera phone totein giant in your deer woods:biggrin:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Quackerbox said:


> Watch out for the at&t camera phone totein giant in your deer woods:biggrin:


 I know LOL . My brother pulled my card for me and took a picture of the computer screen and sent a text to me of it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Nothing but young uns at my feeder but I'm going because its the opener and who knows, maybe something big has shown up since I've been down there two weeks ago. I have a feeling there are gonna be a few good ones taken off of our place this weekend though.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

No one got him last year...


----------



## Grizzly30 (Sep 25, 2010)

where bouts brazoria county u hunting


----------



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

reelthreat said:


> No one got him last year...


REAL NICE!!! Best of luck to all...hunt safe and take good pics for me to look at Sunday evening


----------

